

Flat UI Login Form With Horizontal Scroll Effect - akashbhadange
http://www.dzyngiri.com/flat-ui-login-form-with-horizontal-scroll/

======
hadem
Direct link to the demo: <http://www.dzyngiri.com/demo/flat-ui-login-form/>

Seriously? A form asking me to follow you on Twitter before showing me the
demo...

